# Dx help!



## MsMaddy (Mar 21, 2009)

I need dx for PHOSPHOLIPID SYNDROME AND A HANGING TOE NAIL. PLEASE!


THANK YOU IN ADVANCE

MSMADDY:c


----------



## CSlatt (Mar 22, 2009)

*Here you go...*

HI,

  I do not have my UCD-9 book with me.  Here is a starting point to help you diagnose: 

The antiphospholipid syndrome is a disorder of the immune system that is characterized by excessive clotting of blood and/or certain complications of pregnancy (premature miscarriages, unexplained fetal death, or premature birth) and the presence of antiphospholipid antibodies (cardiolipin or lupus anticoagulant antibodies) in the blood. Patients with antiphospholipid syndrome have developed abnormal symptoms while having antiphospholipid antibodies that are detectable with blood testing.

Antiphospholipid syndrome is also called phospholipid antibody syndrome. Antiphospholipid syndrome has been referred to as Hughes syndrome in honor of the doctor who first described it.

 I pulled the information from this web site:  http://www.medicinenet.com

   For the hanging toenail, you can try using Disroder/Abnormal integumentary system.  

  As I said, I do not have my ICD-9 book at hand.  Please let us know what codes you decide to use.


----------



## ksammons (Mar 28, 2009)

*ICD-9 Codes*

I could only locate antiphospholipid syndrome under 795.79, and the hanging toe nail under 681.11.  Hope this helps.


----------

